# 18+" Bandsaw Recommendations.....



## tstratto (Dec 19, 2008)

Based upon the bandsaws you've used or seen in action, do you have any comparisons or observations of:
(1) Powermatic's PM1800
(2) Grissly's G0568
(3) MiniMax's MM20
I'm searching for a bandsaw which can comfortably handle up to an 18" resaw. My little shop can handle 110-220v 1PH. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Grizzly's G0568 is one of your choices*

It's a 24" bandsaw, but it only has a 16" maximum cut height. To get 18" plus you'll need a 36" saw or a Band Mill. I can't imagine the need to resaw 18"+ myself. Pushing a piece that tall by hand would be scary without a power feed. 
The Min-Max MM20 get great reviews and will resaw up to 20"!
http://www.toolseeker.com/WdWkMac/Bandsaw/MM20.asp?var1=MM20
I have a Mini-Max 18" and it runs like a dream so I recommend the brand.

You need to resaw 18"? This means that your lumber is a least 18"+ when you get it from the mill, right? Heck, have them resaw it. Maybe some older bandsaws with a 36" wheel will cut that height, and could be found easily these days. Our poster Kudzu is restoring one.:thumbsup: check it out. bill
Kudzu our forum member posted this picture of a machine he is restoring, awesome!

He quotes: "I am finding a I need a bigger saw. So I bought this and working on restoring it. But not many people need a saw this big."










He also says:
*"As for the upper wheel my plan is to just run it naked*. That's the way this saw came. After I fire it up with a blade I may change my mind. As I said this thing spins scary fast speeds!"


----------



## tstratto (Dec 19, 2008)

*Thanks for the advice.....*

Thank you for the information and advice. BTW, I found the photo of the rebuilt machine both cool and scary. Something about that high speed spinning wheel combined with the possibility of a band snap was something I couldn't clear from my mind. 
-T


----------

